# Icamping Car



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Just got the latest update from icamping car. Is there an English version of the site? Google says it translate the page but it don't.

Regards,

Graham


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

sorry, what site is that? do you have a link? :?:


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

I can oly find this site http://www.i-campingcar.fr ..... perhaps this is worth looking at mike..... you are better than me at french... but just looking quickley its made for the french market without any translation s far as i can see.....


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Why don't you purchase the USB stick version. It has a Franglais version included. 
Also means you can search for sites when off-line.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Graham,

There is not a translation of the site, but to be honest it is very intuitive, look at the symbols.

I cant speak French, however I do get around the site reasonably well


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Sorry, this is the site http://www.i-campingcar.fr/accueil.htm. I download the poi's for the garmin 465T so I can search for sites offline anyway but thanks for the suggestion I will take a look. It don't look like there is a English option except google translation which only does it in part.
Graham


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

YEs the www.campingcar-infos.com site now seems to have difficulty translating as well. I think its the way these sites have been built. Either that or the French dont want us taking over their Aires!! 

What you can do if your using internet explorer is highlight the text you want to translate then right click and select TRANSLATE with BING. I think this works with Internet Explorer. Its useful for reading user comments.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

barryd said:


> YEs the www.campingcar-infos.com site now seems to have difficulty translating as well. I think its the way these sites have been built. Either that or the French dont want us taking over their Aires!!
> 
> What you can do if your using internet explorer is highlight the text you want to translate then right click and select TRANSLATE with BING. I think this works with Internet Explorer. Its useful for reading user comments.


Thanks Baz good idea

Graham


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I think the translation problem is caused by most of the text boxes published as pictures and not straight forward text.


----------



## tuk-tuk (Jul 8, 2009)

Does the CCinfos only list aires?. 
Thanks tuk-tuk


----------



## Waves (Apr 17, 2008)

I had an email with a link that allows you to download this site in pdf.

https://mail.google.com/mail/?tab=wm#trash/134e77de1c02c445

John


----------

